# everythings going wrong



## dreamz (May 15, 2010)

need to get things off my chest feels like everything is going wrong and we were so close, i have pcos and dp as no sperm we have been ttc for 7 years and have never had a  bfp we had our first appointment at ivf wales in 2006 and been waiting ever since, then in june 2010 things finally started looking up dp had ssr and they found lots 14 tubes and we had our planning appointment to start icsi 11/10/10   we went to our appointment and was told we would go on a antagonist protocol and to phone them to start within the first 3 day of af next month as i have af between 11/14 every month and they couldn't fit me in this month but i didn't mind i felt happy as we were finally going to start, and now   hasn't arrived this month and i cant see it coming on time next month, i have had 3 neg hpt so it seems to be the pcos playing up, af as been like clockwork for past 2 years, its just my luck it would start playing up now 
sorry for my rant i don't have anyone to talk to and now i just don't know which way to turn


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

hello hun...it might be worth speaking to clinic as they may be able to give you something to regulate your cycle to make sure your af comes on time...i had northisterone (that is definately spelt wrong!!) before and they also suggested the pill at one stage too xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

my AF also disappeared when i was waiting for my first IUI cycle, i think it was the excitement and the nerves of wondering constantly every day whether it would arrive on time or not.  the brain is a powerful thing i think!  definitely speak to the clinic and see if they are willing to give you norethisterone.


----------



## dreamz (May 15, 2010)

hi, thank you for your replys i will phone the clinic tomorrow to see what they say to be honest I'm dreading them putting my TX off again as I've had 2 planning appointment the one i mentioned above was my 2nd I'm finding this so hard i feel like i keep building myself up to be let down ,i knew TX would be an emotional rollacoaster but we haven't even started yet . could you explain to me what norethisterone is please as i've never heard of it.
thank again xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo speak to clinic hun, its so hard when your put off from cycling

norethisterone is a drug which is often used to hold off your period yet can also be use to bring your period on also they could pput you on the pill for timing reasons. explain your worries to them


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Dreamz
I had the same problem, my period was on day 68 and no sign of it coming.
I was put on Norethisterone for 10 days and 2 days later af came.
Talk to the clinic and I'm sure they will give you the same tx.
Good luck with everything.
Skyblu.xxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I also have pcos and my periods are so irregular that i take norethisterone for 5-7 days and then bleed 2-3 days later.  Its the mini pill and they give it to time your cycle.  Since i have been at guys though they prefer me to take the 21 day pill for timing reasons.
CAn i ask why have you waited since 2006 for an appt, was that because you delayed it or did the clinic leave you wait that long?


----------



## dreamz (May 15, 2010)

thanks so much for all your replies   AF came today and Ive been told to start the pill so everythings back on track again now   
Jule the clinic left us waiting that long but i think it was because DP had to wait for ssr, thanks again everyone wishing you all the best xx


----------

